# Minor red longfin tetra compatible?



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

Never had them before, now they are a recent addition to my tank.(well will be when they get out of QT. Has anyone had them before, or know if they would harass a betta? I have yet to decide whether i would like a dongle male or single female in the tank. So far these guys have stuck to mid-bottom of the tank, and don't even touch food on the surface. Until it starts to sink they ignore it. I don't think ive seem them ever go above the midline of the tank... Any advice? 


20gal high, 5 albino corys, 5 minor red "longfin" tetras.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Valkyrie said:


> Never had them before, now they are a recent addition to my tank.(well will be when they get out of QT. Has anyone had them before, or know if they would harass a betta? I have yet to decide whether i would like a dongle male or single female in the tank. So far these guys have stuck to mid-bottom of the tank, and don't even touch food on the surface. Until it starts to sink they ignore it. I don't think ive seem them ever go above the midline of the tank... Any advice?
> 
> 
> 20gal high, 5 albino corys, 5 minor red "longfin" tetras.



Had some in my sorority... It didn't turn out well. They were the worst nippers. Them, their tank mates, each other, it did not matter. I ended up having to take them back to the store.:-?


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

Argh. Ok. :-( I wish my lfs had a better selection.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I keep cardinal tetras and as peaceful as they are they LOVE to harass FernBack. Fortunately FernBack is a big tough guy and the tetra's do it when they're hungry so I diffuse it with food. But, when I was researching tetras as tank mates basically ALL of them came up with a fin nipping warning. 

The bigger the group of tetras, the bigger their nerves. Mine are not afraid of anything.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Laki has it spot on:


> The bigger the group of tetras, the bigger their nerves.


 This goes for most schooling fish. I had sunburst platys and two male gouramis in my old large community tank. It worked out really well, the males had their territories picked out... The platys were fine... Then I decided to get 5 more, and they bullied both gouramis to death. Didn't eat them. Didn't even bother with the dead bodies. Just pestered them TO DEATH. I got rid of those evil little things soon after -_- I'd probably never put more than the "minimum" of a fish with a Betta JUST for that reason.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Laki said:


> The bigger the group of tetras, the bigger their nerves.


This is where I have to disagree. The bigger the group, the less likely you are to have issues as it generally stays within the group then.

I say QT the tetra, add them to the tank then see how they do with the betta. I have had some tetras that nip the living hell out of one of my betta but not another and vise versa. Community settings with bettas are always a matter of trial and error.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flint said:


> This is where I have to disagree. The bigger the group, the less likely you are to have issues as it generally stays within the group then.
> 
> 
> 
> I say QT the tetra, add them to the tank then see how they do with the betta. I have had some tetras that nip the living hell out of one of my betta but not another and vise versa. Community settings with bettas are always a matter of trial and error.



I must agree here . Schooling fish behave much better when given a proper school. However platties aren't truly schooling fish so that comparison doesn't work . They are group oriented fish which is a different story .. Actually best in small groups .. Like 5 or so . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 11 cardinals, which is a pretty large group by average aquaria settings, and they feel no threat. They shoal together mostly but they swim on their own and explore an awful lot. I said the larger the group the larger the set of nerves because that is what I have witnessed with mine. They zip all over the place and are genuinely fascinated by what is happening outside the tank, maybe it is different with longfin tetras.


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

I dont have a betta in the tank yet, just the Cories. The tetras will be in qt for just over a week. Ugh. Im pretty dissapointed with this tank. Seems like i cant get any color into it. Mainly because i hate guppies, neon tetras and mollies. Km not a fan of platys either. I like odd and not cookie cutter. Ugh.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Most fishies for a 20 will be little tropicals who look the same for survival purposes. What about kilifish?


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

I looked for american flagfish, but they seem to be either expensive, or out of stock. Neither of my lfs can get them. Although the mom and pop store are now actively looking for a supplier when i mentioned thier algae eating.. Dunno im stuck in a rut with this tank. I think ill just leave it as is for now, let it mature a bit and look for a cheap 10 for a betta pair.


----------

